# Thawing Mealworms



## zombiesatenine (Jan 9, 2012)

I thawed stache's mealworms for like 3-4 hours today and then gave them to him. Is that too long? I know they start rotting quickly, but how long does it take?


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

I've never frozen them. I keep them live in the fridge. Then I feed the live ones to the hedgies and toss the dead ones out. 

If they're dead because they're frozen, I guess I'd follow the same rule of thumb that I'd use for any other raw meat that I might eat... Like how long I'd feel safe leaving sushi out... which really isn't terribly long at all.


----------



## jkwan (Apr 23, 2012)

I freeze mine, Dumbledore doesn't like them as much alive (and, actually, neither do I :lol: )
I find a few minutes out of the container in room temperature is fine. I just feel it to see if it's room temperature.


----------



## zombiesatenine (Jan 9, 2012)

I normally keep them out for like 30 minutes to an hour, but I'm more worried about them making him sick since they were out for so long.


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

I freeze mine and only wait about 15 before I feed them. Never had a problem so far. I would think that 4 hours is too long since they're not too big they defrost pretty fast.


----------



## Ela (May 16, 2012)

I also think 3-4 hours is a little long to wait. I notice that sometimes mine ooze a little once defrosted with a greyish liquid, eww so gross! :? I have also tried microwaving for 5 seconds to defrost but the same ooze comes out. I now use live ones from the fridge like smhufflepuff. They stop moving in there anyway so it is just the same if they were frozen. I also take them out of the fridge and throw in an apple piece once a week to keep them alive for a bit longer (I take the apple out after a few hours so no mold grows).


----------

